# Best Anti-Virus software package for my Domain Environment



## Mr Davo (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I am not looking for advice on a specific virus. Instead I am looking for the best Anti-Virus software package to suit my Domain environment.

My Domain is hosted on a Windows Server 2008 Standard VM, and it sits behind a dedicated (off-site) Proxy Server.

I have attempted to install both ESET Anti-Virus (ESET Australia Official: Antivirus and Internet Security) and Avast! (https://www.avast.com/en-au/lp-ppc-win-01c?gclid=COTa5uftsccCFYOWvQodSDAAMA) onto a single client computer. However each of these software packages had installation issues, which I believe were related to the Proxy Server. In both cases during the installation these software packages completely froze the client computer to the point where I had to reset at the power switch. Ironically when the computer booted up in each instance the given software package was installed!

As the anti-virus software package that I decide upon must feature the ability to install (to clients) using Active Directory I must be certain that it behaves well with Proxy Servers. If it doesn't do so 'out of the box' then I will need to be able to configure Ports (through our Service Provider) so that Active Directory installs can take place.

In addition to the above requirement the software package must support the following -

* Automatically scan USB devices (when they are plugged in)
* Automatically scan downloaded files
* Provide web browsing security (with site reputations, etc)

Any suggestions on a good product which will suit my needs will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance for your time and consideration.

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------

